# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Αγχώδης Βήχας?

## Elena_38

Καλησπέρα!
Πριν τρεις ημέρες ξαφνικά εκεί που περπατούσα με επιασε ξηρός βήχας.
Άρχισα να βήχω κ στη συνέχεια εβηχα συχνά μέχρι το βράδυ.
Την επόμενη ενώ ξύπνησα καλά, μετά από λίγο που το σκέφτηκα με έπιασε πάλι.
Κάνω ένα απαλό γκουχου γκουχου μια φορά δεν είναι ότι είναι βαθύς ο βήχας.
Εγώ προσπαθώ να τον κάνω βαθύ γιατί νοιωθω ότι θα ξελαφρωσω αν βηξω πιο βαθιά.
Νοιωθω ότι δεν έχω κάτι ότι το προκαλω μόνη μου από την εμμονή που με έχει πιασει κ το σκέφτομαι.
Γιατί με έχει πιάσει εμμονή?
Γιατί φοβάμαι μήπως μου μείνει κουσουρι.
Κ είναι άκρως κουραστικό κ εκνευριστικο.
Έχει συμβεί σε κάποιον κ πως το ξεπερασε?

----------


## Sidis119

> Καλησπέρα!
> Πριν τρεις ημέρες ξαφνικά εκεί που περπατούσα με επιασε ξηρός βήχας.
> Άρχισα να βήχω κ στη συνέχεια εβηχα συχνά μέχρι το βράδυ.
> Την επόμενη ενώ ξύπνησα καλά, μετά από λίγο που το σκέφτηκα με έπιασε πάλι.
> Κάνω ένα απαλό γκουχου γκουχου μια φορά δεν είναι ότι είναι βαθύς ο βήχας.
> Εγώ προσπαθώ να τον κάνω βαθύ γιατί νοιωθω ότι θα ξελαφρωσω αν βηξω πιο βαθιά.
> Νοιωθω ότι δεν έχω κάτι ότι το προκαλω μόνη μου από την εμμονή που με έχει πιασει κ το σκέφτομαι.
> Γιατί με έχει πιάσει εμμονή?
> Γιατί φοβάμαι μήπως μου μείνει κουσουρι.
> ...


Τέτοιου είδους ψυχογενή βήχα έχω παρατηρήσει σε φίλο μου και στον αδελφό του πατέρα μου.
Οφείλεται στο άγχος και δημιουργείται επειδή νιώθουν οτι δεν τους φτάνει το οξυγόνο καθώς και η αίσθηση κόμπου στο λαιμό. Κανείς απο τους δυο δεν είναι καπνιστής και δεν πάσχουν απο κάποιο νόσημα.

----------


## Elena_38

Δλδ δεν υπάρχει λύση για αυτό άπαξ κ σε πιάσει δεν σου φεύγει????

----------


## Sidis119

> Δλδ δεν υπάρχει λύση για αυτό άπαξ κ σε πιάσει δεν σου φεύγει????


Μην ανησυχείς , όταν σταματήσεις να το σκέφτεσαι και να ασχολείσαι θα υποχωρήσει.
Βέβαια αν επιμείνει για καιρό καλό θα ήταν να επισκεφτείς κάποιον γιατρο για να δεις το παθολογικό ενδεχόμενο

----------


## Elena_38

Μιλάς εκ πείρας από άλλα συμπτώματα?
Παλαιότερα είχα κ ήπιες κρίσεις πανικού με δύσπνοια ταχυκαρδία κτλ.
Τα γνωστά δλδ που έχουν πολλοί!

----------


## End_of_an_era

Κι εγώ είχα στον παρελθόν ξηρόβηχα σε σημείο να πονάω γιατί όσο το σκεφτόμουν τόσο το έκανα και φέτος πάλι το έπαθα. Αν το ξεχάσεις και δεν το σκέφτεσαι, εφόσον δεν οφείλεται σε άλλα παθολογικά αίτια, θα περάσει. Έχω περάσει διάφορα ψυχοσωματικά.

----------


## Elena_38

Πόσο ακριβώς σου κράτησε ο βήχας?
Κ τι ακριβώς ένιωθες κ ήθελες να βηξεις?
Εμενα παράλληλα με έχει πιάσει κ το στομάχι μου γιατί έτρωγα αργά το βραδυ κ ξάπλωνα κ τα δύο προηγούμενα βραδιά προτού με πιάσει ο βήχας είχα καούρα τη νύχτα.
Την επόμενη το απόγευμα ξαφνικά άρχισα να βήχω κ δεν ήξερα γιατί.
Κ μετά το σκεφτόμουν συνέχεια.
Αυτές τις μέρες δλδ παράλληλα έχω ενόχληση στο στομάχι μου πέφτουν βαριά τα φαγητά τρώω ελαφριά γιατί αλλιώς εχω καούρα που με χτυπάει στο σημείο στο λαιμό που έχω αυτή την ενόχληση που με κάνει να βήχω.
Θέλω η να βηξω κάτι φορές όχι συνέχεια η να καθαρίζω το λαιμό.
Γιατί νοιωθω σαν γαργαλητο κάτι φορές, σαν ελαφρύ γδαρσιμο κάποιες άλλες φορές κ άλλοτε σαν να έχω τρίμματα στο λαιμό που δεν φεύγουν. 
Γι'αυτό σε ρωτάω να μου πεις ακριβώς την εμπειρία σου κ πόσο κράτησε.

----------


## End_of_an_era

> Πόσο ακριβώς σου κράτησε ο βήχας?
> Κ τι ακριβώς ένιωθες κ ήθελες να βηξεις?
> Εμενα παράλληλα με έχει πιάσει κ το στομάχι μου γιατί έτρωγα αργά το βραδυ κ ξάπλωνα κ τα δύο προηγούμενα βραδιά προτού με πιάσει ο βήχας είχα καούρα τη νύχτα.
> Την επόμενη το απόγευμα ξαφνικά άρχισα να βήχω κ δεν ήξερα γιατί.
> Κ μετά το σκεφτόμουν συνέχεια.
> Αυτές τις μέρες δλδ παράλληλα έχω ενόχληση στο στομάχι μου πέφτουν βαριά τα φαγητά τρώω ελαφριά γιατί αλλιώς εχω καούρα που με χτυπάει στο σημείο στο λαιμό που έχω αυτή την ενόχληση που με κάνει να βήχω.
> Θέλω η να βηξω κάτι φορές όχι συνέχεια η να καθαρίζω το λαιμό.
> Γιατί νοιωθω σαν γαργαλητο κάτι φορές, σαν ελαφρύ γδαρσιμο κάποιες άλλες φορές κ άλλοτε σαν να έχω τρίμματα στο λαιμό που δεν φεύγουν. 
> Γι'αυτό σε ρωτάω να μου πεις ακριβώς την εμπειρία σου κ πόσο κράτησε.


Ακριβώς αυτό που περνάς, το ίδιο έπαθα κι εγώ. Θα μου πεις τώρα εσύ που ξέρεις πως είναι ο δικός μου βήχας και πως ο δικός σου. Πρόσφατα που με έπιασε και έτυχε να το πω στη ψυχολόγο λόγω της κατάστασης που επικρατεί μου είπε είναι σύνηθες ψυχοσωματικό, από κάποιο σημείο και πέρα γίνεται ψυχαναγκαστικά. Εμένα στη πρώτη φάση που το είχα πριν χρόνια κράτησε μήνες ολόκληρους, ίσως και χρόνο. Έβηχα σε σημείο να με πονάνε τα πνευμόνια μου, να μην μπορώ να κοιμηθώ, αν έξω έβγαινα και με άκουγαν με ρωτούσαν αν είμαι άρρωστη και αυτό το έκανε χειρότερο. Όσον αφορά το στομάχι κι εγώ έχω ευαισθησία, δεν τρώω βαριά γιατί δεν χωνεύω εύκολα, ανακλαστικά κάποιες φορές μπορεί να ανεβαίνει το φαγητό στο στόμα, έχω κάνει και γαστροσκόπηση δεν είχα θέμα. Ο βήχας θα σου περάσει όταν θα το ξεχάσεις εντελώς. Εμένα την άνοιξη με παρατεταμένο άγχος και την αίσθηση πως έχουμε έναν ιό που το πρώτο σημάδι είναι να βήξεις με ξαναέπιασε, αυτό που είναι σαν να απαγορεύεται. Εεεε σε ένα σημείο είπα πως δεν με νοιάζει τι θα νομίσουν οι άλλοι, ας προστατεύσουν τους εαυτούς τους, εγώ ξέρω την αιτία αυτού του ξηρόβηχα και οι δικοί μου και αυτό μου αρκεί. Μόνο όταν το παραβλέψεις, θα περάσει. Βάλε έναν στο περιβάλλον σου, οικογένεια ή φίλο σου που έχει επαφή μαζί σου να σε παρατηρήσει για δύο εβδομάδες, αν όταν ξεχνιέσαι βήχεις λιγότερο, αν όταν είσαι απασχολημένη και δεν σκέφτεσαι τον βήχα σου περνάει κτλπ. Αυτό προϋποθέτει πως δεν έχεις κάτι παθολογικό. Επισκέψου ίσως έναν πνευμονολόγο ή παθολόγο. Αν δεν είναι ψυχοσωματικό και είχες θέμα θα ξυπνούσες και στον ύπνο σου να βήξεις. Το κάνεις όταν είσαι ξύπνια γιατί αγχώνεσαι και βήχεις και μετά αγχώνεσαι που έβηξες και είναι σαν να το κάνεις πάλι για να δεις αν πάλι βήχεις ή πέρασες (δεν ξέρω πόσο βγάζει νόημα, σαν ψυχαναγκασμός είναι). Έχω περάσει αρκετά ψυχοσωματικά, όταν τα δεχτείς και συμβιβαστείς, τότε περνάνε.

----------


## Elena_38

Καλημέρα.
Χθες το βράδυ πήγα σε γαστρεντερολογο.
Μου είπε ότι όντως τα συμπτώματα μου είναι από γοπ κ ότι η ενόχληση στο λαιμό είναι από το οξύ που ανέβηκε ψηλά.
Από εκεί κ πέρα μου είπε να μην ανησυχώ γιατί όντως με είδε λίγο αγχωμένη.
Αγχωμένη μην μου μείνουν αυτές οι συνήθειες.
Δλδ ο βήχας κ το καθάρισμα του λαιμού.
Μην μου γίνει ψυχαναγκαστικό.
Προσέχω τη διατροφή μου εδώ κ λίγες μέρες γιατί όταν έπαθα τη γοπ έτρωγα πολύ αργά βαριά φαγητά όπως πίτσες μπέργκερ.
Γενικά έτρωγα κ μπερδευα διάφορες τροφές μεταξύ τους!
Βέβαια το ότι πραγματικά υπήρξε παθολογικό πρόβλημα δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορεί να γίνει ψυχολογικό αν το σκέφτεσαι!

----------


## End_of_an_era

Εύχομαι να είναι περαστικό. Κι εμένα μου ανεβαίνει κάποιες φορές το φαγητό στο στομάχι και μου κάθονται βαριά αρκετά φαγητά, αλλά δεν έδειξε κάτι η γαστροσκόπηση, εξετάζουν κάτι συγκεκριμένο στα υγρά στο στομάχι. Με γαστροσκόπηση μόνο θα ήξερες τι έχεις. Και να σου μείνει συνήθεια, και; Το άγχος αυτό είχα για κάθε ψυχοσωματικό που έβγαζα οδηγούσε στο να έχει μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια κάθε φορά. Θα χαλαρώσεις, θα το ξεχάσεις και θα σου περάσει. Δες αν έχεις κι άλλους ψυχαναγκασμούς.

----------


## Elena_38

Κοίτα έχω περάσει παλαιότερα κάποιες κρίσεις πανικού όχι όμως να μην μπορώ να είμαι λειτουργική.
Με έχουν πιάσει σε περιόδους έντονου στρες.
Δύσπνοια, ταχυκαρδία, μούδιασμα.
Τα κλασσικά.
Έχω φυσικά κ φοβίες όπως ο φόβος του θάνατου.
Ότι αυτό είναι αναπόφευκτο για όλους.
Η άμα διαβάζω στο fb ιστορίες ανθρώπων που αρρώστησαν με πιάνει φόβος μην πάθω κ εγώ κάτι.
Δεν έχω πχ φόβο για μικρόβια ούτε τώρα φόβο έντονο για τον κορονοιο.
Σε λογικά πλαίσια.
Τώρα αυτό με το στομάχι τα συμπτώματα του με στρεσαραν γιατί δεν ήξερα από που προέρχεται όλο αυτό ενώ δεν ήμουν με κάποια ίωση.
Κ στο ίντερνετ όταν διάβασα ότι ο βήχας μπορεί να είναι κ ψυχογενες αίτιο , με αγχωσε ότι μπορεί να μου μείνει.
Τώρα τρώω πιο ελαφριά ο βήχας έχει ελαττωθεί.
Το μόνο που μου έχει μείνει ακόμα είναι να νοιωθω στο λαιμό μου ότι κάτι έχω σαν ξηρότητα όταν καταπίνω, σαν να μην έχει σάλιο, σαν να υπάρχει κάτι κ θέλω να καθαρίζω το λαιμό συχνά.

----------


## Elena_38

Καλησπέρα έχω από τις 27 Οκτωβρίου που ταλαιπωρούμαι.
Ξεκίνησε με ένα βήχα κ μια περίεργη αίσθηση στο λαιμό κ στομαχι.
Πήγα σε γαστρεντερολογο, μου είπε ότι πιθανότατα από γαστρικό υγρό νοιωθω έτσι στο λαιμό.
Ο βήχας σχεδόν έχει φύγει, μου έχει μείνει το συνηθειο να καθαρίζω συχνά το λαιμό μου σαν να είναι κάτι μέσα.
Ενώ κοιμάμαι μια χαρά, ξυπνάω επίσης καλά μόλις αρχίζω να το σκέφτομαι για να μην το πάθω, το παθαίνω.
Κ ξεκινάει μετά.
Νοιωθω ένταση σε όλο το λαιμό κ στους σιαγόνες.
Πλέον μου έχει γίνει ψυχοσωματικό.
Πώς να μου φύγει αφού το σκέφτομαι συνέχεια κ πως γίνεται να μην το σκέφτομαι?
Με έχουν πιάσει τα κλάματα τώρα γιατί να μου συμβαίνουν αυτα.
Θέλω να ξεκινήσω προσπάθειες για δεύτερο παιδί κ σκέφτομαι αν έχω αυτά στο μυαλό μου θα πρέπει να μπω στη διαδικασία η να το αφήσω?
Πώς θα το αποβάλλω help...

----------


## End_of_an_era

Όπως όλα τα ψυχοσωματικά, όταν ηρεμήσεις και ξεχαστείς, θα περάσει. Βήχεις ή ψυχαναγκαστικά καθαρίζεις τον λαιμό σου, δεν είναι πως παίρνεις ένα πριόνι και δολοφονείς κόσμο. Θα περάσει κάποια στιγμή.

----------


## Elena_38

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ που μου απαντάς.
Να δω πότε θα είναι αυτή η στιγμή που θα περάσει...
Δεν χαίρομαι τις στιγμές όπως θέλω με την οικογένεια μου.
Χαζό που μπορεί να ακούγεται σε άλλους εμένα με τρελαίνει ώρες ώρες.
Νιωθω λες κ δεν θα είμαι όπως πριν ξανά κ απογοητεύομαι...

----------


## End_of_an_era

@Elena_38 Αυτό το άγχος που δημιουργείς στον εαυτό σου ψυχαναγκαστικά το εντείνει. 
Τον τελευταίο χρόνο ταλαιπωρούμουν από ένα δερματικό ψυχοσωματικό, που παρά την αγωγή που έπαιρνα και λειτουργούσε πιο πολύ συντηρητικά, επέμενε ανά φάσεις. Πέρασα από όλα αυτά τα συναισθήματα, όπως το ότι θα χαλάει το δέρμα μου και θα με πονάει σε στιγμές που θα θέλω να περάσω καλά, ανέβαινα στην εξεταστική και επέστρεφα πονώντας, ήταν σαν να είχα αποδεχτεί πως δεν θα ήμουν ποτέ σε ησυχία.
Όταν απασχόλησε το νου μου κάτι πιο δυνατό και δύσκολο, είπα στον εαυτό μου πως δεν με ενδιαφέρει πια αν θα βγάλω εξάνθημα, αν θα έχω κνησμό κοκ. Πως νεφροπαθείς έχουν νεφροστομείες, ο διαβητικός την ινσουλίνη του, ο αλλεργικός την κορτιζόνη του, όπως τα παθολογικά προβλήματα δημιουργούν κάποιες ανάγκες, έτσι και τα ψυχοσωματικά. Εξάλλου αγχώδη βήχα έχω περάσει κι εγώ επί μακρόν και πια δεν μου εμφανίζεται με την μορφή που το βίωσα. 
Θα σου πρότεινα να συμβουλευτείς ψυχίατρο για να εξετάσετε το ζήτημα του άγχους σου και κάποια αγωγή.

----------


## Elena_38

Σε ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές σου αλήθεια...
Ήδη έχω κάνει δύο συνεδρίες σε ψυχολόγο.
Μου είπε πως δεν κρίνει ότι είμαι σε φάση να πάρω κάποια αγωγή.
Κ ότι η αγωγή θα με ανακούφισει ίσως άμεσα από κάποιο σύμπτωμα, αλλά δεν είναι η λύση στο πρόβλημα.
Πρέπει να βρούμε την αιτία.
Γιατί χτυπάει το καμπανάκι.

----------


## End_of_an_era

Αν κατάλαβα καλά έχεις οικογένεια, σκέφτεστε να κάνετε κι άλλο παιδί, μαζί με τις συνθήκες που επικρατούν στον κόσμο δεν είναι λίγα για να προκαλέσουν κάποιο άγχος. Από τη στιγμή που έχεις συμβουλευτεί ειδικό, έχεις προοπτική να βελτιωθεί το πρόβλημά σου. Έχεις κι εμένα που σου είπα το είχα σε μεγάλο βαθμό και μου πέρασε.

----------


## Elena_38

Ναι έχω κάνει οικογένεια, έχω ένα παιδάκι σχεδόν ενάμισι χρονών.
Πέρα από τις συνεδρίες που σκοπεύω να συνεχίσω, σίγουρα ότι βρέθηκε κάποιος να μου πει ότι έχει το ίδιο κ το έχει ξεπεράσει με έχει ενθαρρύνει.
Εσύ πέρα από το βήχα έκανες κ αυτό με το καθάρισμα του λαιμού που έχω εγω ακόμα σαν σύμπτωμα?

----------


## End_of_an_era

Ναι, και τώρα που το συζητάμε έκανα ένα μικρό καθάρισμα στον λαιμό. Αν δεν το σκέφτομαι, δεν το κάνω. Να φανταστείς εγώ έβηχα τόσο που με άκουγαν σε όλο το σπίτι και πόναγα στο τέλος, τόσο πολύ. Όταν ξεχνιέσαι με τον μικρό που είναι τώρα στα ντουζένια του, σε παρατηρούν πάλι να βήχεις;

----------


## Elena_38

Χαχα σε κόλλησα ε...
Δεν βήχω πλέον καθόλου.
Μου έχει μείνει μόνο αυτό με το καθαρισμα του λαιμού.
Δεν έχω βάλει να με παρατηρουν.
Όμως μόνη μου βλέπω πως όταν μιλάω σε άλλους η είμαι κάπου δεν το κάνω η αν το κάνω το κάνω πολύ σπάνια σε σχέση με το όταν είμαι σπίτι μόνη μου.
Ναι όταν απασχολούμαι με το παιδί κάποιες φορές ξεχνιέμαι κάποιες όχι...
Ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα φύγει κάποια στιγμή γιατί έχω ξεχάσει πως ήταν όταν ήμουν ξένοιαστη πριν από αυτό.
Τώρα δεν πολυειμαι ήρεμη γιατί έχω αυτό έννοια κ με κραταει στη τσίτα.
Το βράδυ πίνω κ κανένα χαμομήλι να χαλαρώνω...

----------


## End_of_an_era

Η αλήθεια είναι από την άνοιξη μου έχει επανέλθει αλλά στον απειροελάχιστο βαθμό και αραιά.

----------


## Elena_38

Κ πως το διαχειρίζεσαι αυτή τη φορά?
Επειδή σου έχει ξανατυχει.Σκεφτεσαι δεν είναι τίποτα θα μου φύγει, για να μην κολλάει το μυαλό σου εκεί κ το επαναλαμβάνεις ψυχαναγκαστικά?
Δεν παίζει να μας γίνει συνήθεια αυτό?
Σαν τικ????

----------


## End_of_an_era

Το αγνοώ. Γνωρίζω πως είναι ξεκάθαρα ψυχοσωματικό/ψυχαναγκαστικό και αναλογίζομαι πώς έχω ταλαιπωρήσει τον εαυτό μου έτσι. Εστιάζω στο ότι πρέπει κάτι να κάνω για την ψυχική μου ηρεμία. Δεν κολλάει το μυαλό μου σε αυτό, αν κατάλαβα αυτό ρωτάς, ξέρω πως συμβαίνει αραιά, δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τον τότε βήχα, και μόνο αν το σκέφτομαι. Το έχω οριοθετήσει το πρόβλημα.

----------


## Elena_38

Αυτό κάπως πρέπει να το κάνω κ εγώ.
Κ δεν μπορώ να βρω τον τρόπο.
Συνήθως δεν δίνω βάση όταν κοντεύει η ώρα του ύπνου που το σώμα χαλαρώνει.
Την υπόλοιπη μέρα άμα το σκέφτομαι κ το κάνω, κάτι φορές μου έρχεται να βάλω τα κλάματα κ λέω θα με τρελάνει αυτό.
Δλδ με κουράζει.
Κάτι άλλες λέω άντε που θα πάει θα περάσει.
Μικτά τα συναισθήματα.
Σαν να πατήθηκε κουμπί κ μέσα σε μια στιγμή η ζωή μου άλλαξε κ έγινε έτσι από εκείνη τη μέρα.
Να ρωτήσω κ κάτι άλλο?
Είμαι νέα στο φόρουμ.
Μόνο έτσι μπορούν να επικοινωνούν τα μέλη μεταξύ τούς?
Δεν υπάρχει κ άλλος τρόπος?

----------


## End_of_an_era

Είχα κάνει απλά εγγραφή πριν κάτι χρόνια, αλλά αυτές τις ημέρες μπήκα ουσιαστικά, δεν ξέρω και πολλά.
Όλα τα ψυχοσωματικά αρχίζουν με αυτό το κλικ, κάτι που δεν είχες και τώρα έχεις. Μέσα στα χρόνια έχω περάσει αυτό με τον βήχα στο παρελθόν μαζί με στομάχι, το δερματικό για πάνω από ένα έτος, τον Σεπτέμβρη που μας πέρασε από το άγχος και την στεναχώρια έβαζα μια μπουκιά στο στόμα μου και ένιωθα αηδία και τάση για εμετό, δεν μπορούσα να φάω σχεδόν τίποτα, είχα πάθει κάτι στο μάτι μου που όταν είσαι σε έντονο στρες βγαίνει. Πια δεν τρώω βαριά, το φαγητό δεν μου λέει κάτι, έχω το άγχος πίσω στο μυαλό μην με ξαναπιάσει αυτό με τις ναυτίες, δεν μπορώ να φάω κάτι απέξω που τρώω σπάνια και χάθηκε η χαρά μια στο τόσο που παραγγέλναμε. Έχει αλλάξει η ζωή μου εν ολίγοις, πάντα είχα άγχος, αλλά την τελευταία τριετία/τετραετία άρχισαν να δείχνουν και σημάδια στο σώμα. Θέλει υπομονή. Στο λέω εγώ που το πέρασα στο πιο έντονο βαθμό. Τώρα είσαι σε πανικό και είναι λογικό. Όταν περάσουν οι μήνες θα το δεις κι εσύ δεν θα το σκέφτεσαι και θα περάσει. Για να είμαι ειλικρινής αν είμαι σε έντονη φάση παίρνω αγχολυτικό, δεν με αφήνω να εξαντλούμαι. Αν για παράδειγμα με έπιανε αυτός ο βήχας σαν τότε να μην μπορώ να ανασάνω θα έπαιρνα αγχολυτικό να κοιμηθώ και να ηρεμήσει ο οργανισμός.

----------


## Elena_38

Έχεις κάνει θεραπεία η απλά παίρνεις κάποιες στιγμές πχ xanax?

----------


## End_of_an_era

Έπαιρνα στο παρελθόν αντικαταθλιπτικά και μου είχε γράψει αγχολυτικά xanax, αλλά επειδή έβλεπα την μάνα μου να είναι εθισμένη σε μεγάλο βαθμό στα ηρεμιστικά μέσα στα χρόνια, τα απέφευγα τα τελευταία. Ωστόσο πια αν νιώθω πιεσμένη παίρνω, δεν θέλω να εξαντλώ τον οργανισμό μου. Βέβαια εσύ που έχεις παιδί είναι λίγο πιο δύσκολο, μιας και έχεις την ευθύνη του φαντάζομαι, δεν είναι σαν εμένα που λέω κατεβάζω ρολά και θα κοιμηθώ από το να καταρεύσω.

----------


## Elena_38

Ναι συμφωνώ, αν μπορείς να αποφύγεις τα φάρμακα είναι το ιδανικό!
Ψυχοθεραπεία κάνεις?
Εγώ κ να ήθελα να πάρω κάτι σε καμμία έκτακτη περίπτωση δεν μπορώ γιατι θηλάζω.

----------


## End_of_an_era

Είχα αρχίσει πάλι το καλοκαίρι ψυχανάλυση, αλλά από τον Ιούνη και μετά συμβαίνουν διάφορα και κάθε φορά ήταν ένα βήμα παραπάνω που οδήγησε στο τώρα που θα πάω και σε ένα ψυχίατρο, γιατί έκρινε η ψυχολόγος με βάση αυτά που είπα την τελευταία συνεδρία πως ίσως χρειάζομαι κάποια αγωγή. Δεν είναι υπέρ ή κατά των φαρμάκων, απλά δεν πρέπει κατ εμέ να λαμβάνονται επί μακρόν χωρίς να γίνεται δουλειά παράλληλα. Είναι πονεμένη ιστορία. Να χαίρεσαι το μπεμπέ σου.

----------


## Elena_38

Σε ευχαριστώ να σαι καλά!
Καλά ναι κ εγώ είμαι υπέρ όταν χρειάζεται.
Κ εγώ σποραδικά τα τελευταία 4 χρόνια έχω περάσει κρίσεις πανικού.
Από συμπτώματα σχεδόν όλα τα γνωστά.
Δύσπνοια, ταχυκαρδία, εφίδρωση, μούδιασμα κτλ.
Πέρσι τέτοια εποχή μου το έβγαλε αλλιώς.
Έπαθα με τη τροφή θέμα.
Έτρωγα σιγά σιγά γιατί στραβοκαταπια κ φοβόμουν μετά.
Όλα αυτά πηγάζουν από το φόβο θανάτου.
Θα μου πεις ποιος δεν φοβάται.
Όλοι.
Κάποιοι μάλλον δεν το σκέφτονται τόσο πολύ κ άλλοι το σκέφτονται παραπάνω.

----------


## End_of_an_era

Ναι, από φοβίες πηγάζουν αυτές οι εμμονές και οι ψυχαναγκασμοί. Δεν είναι κάτι που δημιουργείται σε μια στιγμή, έχει ένα ψυχολογικό υπόβαθρο. Απλά το αγνοούμε ή δεν θέλουμε να ασχοληθούμε. Κι εγώ πάσχω από άγχος και διαταραχές που προκαλεί, αλλά θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου από τέλη δημοτικού να αγχώνεται με διάφορα, μικρά μεγάλα, επομένως είναι λογικό τώρα να παθαίνω ό,τι παθαίνω. Αν έχεις την προδιάθεση ίσως το ότι έγινες μητέρα και θες να είσαι υγιής για το παιδί σου και αυτή η φοβία να προκαλεί έξτρα άγχος.

----------


## Elena_38

Εννοείται πως κ αυτό το σκέφτομαι!
Να είμαι καλά γιατί έχω 
το παιδί!
Είσαι στο μυαλό μου!

----------


## End_of_an_era

Θα το αναλύσεις με τον ψυχολόγο, θα μάθεις να το διαχειρίζεσαι και να ζεις με αυτό (με την έγνοια για το παιδί εννοώ).

----------


## Elena_38

Ναι εννοείται από τη στιγμή που ξεκίνησα ψυχοθεραπεία όλα πέφτουν στο τραπέζι για συζήτηση!
Εσένα πως είναι η καθημερινότητα σου?
Εργάζεσαι η όχι?

----------


## End_of_an_era

Όχι, δεν εργάζομαι. Δυστυχώς τα πράγματα μετά την σχολή δεν είναι όπως νόμιζα, έχουμε υποχρεωτική άσκηση μετά το πτυχίο στον τομέα που σπούδασα και κατάλαβα πια και η ίδια πως παίζει μεγάλη εκμετάλλευση. Απογοητεύτηκα πολύ και τώρα δεν κάνω κάτι, με τον ιό αν κλείνουν και ανοίγουν οι υπηρεσίες που αφορούν την δουλειά μου δεν δημιουργείται κάποια προοπτική για ψάξιμο. Ευτυχώς μένω στο πατρικό μου σε αυτόνομο όροφο, έχω ελαχιστοποιήσει τα έξοδα και προσπαθώ σε αυτό το διάστημα να βρω κάποια διέξοδο στα ψυχολογικά μου προβλήματα, μήπως με ψυχανάλυση μάθω να είμαι αλλιώς και τουλάχιστον ζω υποφερτά.

----------


## Antreas256

> Καλησπέρα!
> Πριν τρεις ημέρες ξαφνικά εκεί που περπατούσα με επιασε ξηρός βήχας.
> Άρχισα να βήχω κ στη συνέχεια εβηχα συχνά μέχρι το βράδυ.
> Την επόμενη ενώ ξύπνησα καλά, μετά από λίγο που το σκέφτηκα με έπιασε πάλι.
> Κάνω ένα απαλό γκουχου γκουχου μια φορά δεν είναι ότι είναι βαθύς ο βήχας.
> Εγώ προσπαθώ να τον κάνω βαθύ γιατί νοιωθω ότι θα ξελαφρωσω αν βηξω πιο βαθιά.
> Νοιωθω ότι δεν έχω κάτι ότι το προκαλω μόνη μου από την εμμονή που με έχει πιασει κ το σκέφτομαι.
> Γιατί με έχει πιάσει εμμονή?
> Γιατί φοβάμαι μήπως μου μείνει κουσουρι.
> ...


Το είχα για 1 χρόνο οταν ημουν 14 15 χρονών... Συνεχεια γκουχου γκουχου.. Σπάσιμο νεύρων στους άλλους..ελεγαν απο το αγχος είναι.. Μέχρι που μια μέρα μου εκανε κάποιος πολύ έντονη παρατήρηση και απο εκείνη την μερα σταμάτησε... Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας

----------


## Elena_38

Χαχαχα αλήθεια λες?
Είχες άγχος σε αυτή την ηλικία όντως?
Μια παρατήρηση θα μας σώσει κ εμας!
Τώρα πόσο χρονών είσαι Ανδρέα?

----------


## Elena_38

AggelikiAngy καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα ότι λες σχετικά με τη δουλειά.
Ήταν που ήταν δύσκολο κ λόγω κρίσης τώρα με τον κορονοιο έγιναν ακόμα χειρότερα τα πράγματα.
Γιατί η αλήθεια είναι ότι η δουλειά είναι μια διέξοδος.
Ξεφεύγεις δεν είσαι όλη μέρα σπίτι να σκέφτεσαι.
Εγώ πριν γεννήσω δούλευα κ είχα πολύ επαφή με κόσμο.
Μου έκανε καλό.
Τώρα αναγκαστικα λόγω κατάστασης είμαστε κ εγκλωβισμένοι αλλά όσο μπορείς ασχολησου με διάφορα.
Βγες για περπάτημα, διάβασε κάποιο βιβλίο.
Κάνε ξεσκαρταρισμα του χώρου σου, πολλοί το κάναμε στη προηγούμενη καραντίνα... Χαχα
Δεν ξέρω σε ποια περιοχή μένεις αν θυμάμαι καλά μένεις επαρχία μπορείς να κάνεις διάφορες δραστηριότητες.

----------


## End_of_an_era

Σε ευχαριστώ που μπαίνεις στον κόπο να απαντήσεις. Η επαρχία απο επαρχία διαφέρει, δυστυχώς το μέρος μου μένω εμένα δεν μου κάνει, το ήξερα. Ωστόσο έχω το σπίτι μου στο ιδανικό μέρος και με προοπτική. Πέραν από το σπίτι και την εξοχή, δεν μου ταιριάζει η όλη φιλοσοφία. Δεν θέλω να το παίξω special snowflake, αλλά επιθυμώ άλλα πράγματα στη ζωή. Είχα θέσει όλο το βάρος στο ότι θα μπορέσω να εργάζομαι εκτός της περιοχής και να πηγαινοέρχομαι. Δυστυχώς κατέρρευσαν τα σχέδια και πήγα να ρίξω την αξία μου και το τι μου αξίζει σε ένα πλαίσιο συμβιβασμού, αλλά κατάλαβα ακόμα πως δεν είναι σωστό. Το καλό είναι πως δεν έχω δικές μου υποχρεώσεις, πχ οικογένεια και παιδιά που είναι ένας τομέας που δεν με ενδιαφέρει και δεν επιθυμώ να τα κάνω. Ξεκαθάρισμα στο σπίτι έχω κάνει πριν μια διετία με το που επέστρεψα εδώ και έγινε το σπίτι μου. Όσο ωραία είναι η επαρχία σαν τοπίο και αίσθηση, τόσο νεκρή είναι αν θες να κάνεις κάτι παραπάνω, εκτός του ότι υπάρχουν κάποια φαινόμενα υποκρισίας που δεν μπορώ πια να τα ανεχτώ, με απωθούν. Για περπάτημα πήγαινα, αλλά από ένα σημείο και μετά το έκανα εμμονικά και ψυχαναγκαστικά, το σταμάτησα σε ένα βαθμό γιατί ήταν αρκετά ψυχοφθόρο. Δεν πάσχω μόνο από αγχώδη διαταραχή. Θέλω να διαβάσω βιβλία και έχω σκοπό να αρχίσω κάτι δημιουργικό, κανένα παζλ, colouring books, αλλά αυτά που έχω με αποτρέπουν, είναι σαν να ζω σε μια μόνιμη θολούρα. Δεν ξέρω αν σου έχει συμβεί για να καταλάβεις πως το εννοώ. Σίγουρα είναι σκληρό στην ηλικία που θες να κάνεις κάτι να βρίσκεις εμπόδια, από την άλλη θεωρώ εξίσου άσχημο να εκμεταλλεύονται την κατάσταση εργοδότες και να δουλεύεις κανονικά απλήρωτος. Τουλάχιστον αυτό πιστεύω. Παύση προς το παρόν και ίσως βρούμε την ψυχική μας υγεία. Για χρόνια έκανα πραγματικά για να νιώθω πως ανήκω κάπου,τα πιο πολλά δεν τα ήθελα και μου ήταν αδιάφορα. Προτιμώ τώρα που είναι ειλικρινής με τις ανάγκες μου και τον εαυτό μου. Δεν γκρινιάζω που τα λέω, απλά με ικανοποιεί ιδέα πως ίσως κάποιο άλλο τα διαβάσει και ταυτιστεί.

----------


## Elena_38

Από τι ακριβώς άλλο πάσχεις που δεν ανήκει στην αγχώδη διαταραχή?
Στο έχει διαγνωσει κάποιος ειδικός?
Οι γονείς σου για όλο αυτό που σου συμβαίνει σε στηρίζουν?
Είμαστε εδω για να συζητάμε κ να βοηθάμε τους άλλους μέσω των εμπειριών μας η κ με οποιοδήποτε άλλο τρόπο...

----------


## End_of_an_era

Είχα διαγνωστεί με βαριά κατάθλιψη πριν χρόνια και περνάω πάλι καταθλιπτικά επεισόδια που πλέον συνοδεύονται με κάποιες άλλες εκδηλώσεις που δεν είχα παλιά. Τώρα κάνω ψυχανάλυση με ψυχολόγο και είναι να πάω σε ψυχίατρο λογικά να αρχίσω φαρμακευτική αγωγή, αν κρίνει, που μάλλον έτσι θα είναι. Η οικογένειά μου δεν έχει θέμα, είμαστε αρκετά ανοιχτόμυαλη, εξάλλου και η μητέρα μου έχει κατάθλιψη και λαμβάνει αγωγή από όταν θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου. Θεωρώ πως νιώθουν και τύψεις, ειδικά ένας από τους γονείς μου, διότι αυτά που έχω οφείλονται σε μεγάλο βαθμό από γεγονότα μέχρι και την ενηλικίωσή μου, τα οποία είναι που σε στιγματίζουν και στην ενήλικη ζωή. Έχω περάσει όλη τη ζωή μου με έναν από τον γονιό μου μέσα έξω στα νοσοκομεία με θέμα υγείας που εξελίχθηκε σε χρόνιο και πια μόνιμο/μη αναστρέψιμο, αλλά σε μια συντηρητική φάση πια που έχει τα ζόρια της. Επομένως δεν έχω ζήσει ποτέ ξέγνοιαστη. Για παράδειγμα εμένα δεν ήταν η έγνοια μου αν θα στολίσουμε δέντρο όταν ήμασταν μικρά, αλλά αν θα είμαστε τυχεροί να μην γίνει κάτι και πάνε στο νοσοκομείο και είμαστε εμείς πίσω. Κάπως έτσι έχει πάει όλη μου η ζωή. Αυτό σίγουρα εκτός από τον πάσχοντα επηρεάζει και την οικογένεια. Επίσης μέσω αυτού έχω μάθει πως πέραν από την οικογένειά μου, δηλαδή τους γονείς και τον αδερφό μου, ποτέ κανένας δεν ήταν να σταθεί στα ζόρια, μόνο καμία γνωμάρα να λένε χωρίς να θέλουν να παράσχουν ουσιαστική βοήθεια. Αυτό οδηγεί στο να μην έχω εμπιστοσύνη στους ανθρώπους και σίγουρα να μην μπορώ να δεθώ. Αυτό το θέμα υγείας, κάποια άλλα οικογενειακά και ένα τοξικό άτομο του ευρύτερου οικογενειακού κύκλου είναι αυτά που έχουν οδηγήσει στα ψυχολογικά μου προβλήματα. Δεν είναι τώρα πως είμαι στα πατώματα και κλαίω μέρα νύχτα, αλλά σίγουρα όλα αυτά έχουν χτίσει μια ψυχική κούραση και έχουν μειωθεί οι αντοχές. Σε συνδυασμό με την απογοήτευση που πήρα για διάφορους λόγους για την μετά σχολή φάση και η πανδημία δεν βοηθούν.

----------


## Elena_38

Είδες για όλα υπάρχει σίγουρα ένα υπόβαθρο...
Εγώ έχω βιώσει σημαντική απώλεια στη ζωή μου κ ο ένας γονιός μου έχει θέμα υγείας εδώ κ λίγα χρόνια.
Οπότε ο φόβος του θανάτου πιστεύω είναι κ από αυτά τα βιώματα.
Σήμερα με έχει πιάσει πάλι παλινδρόμηση επειδή ξάπλωσα μετά το μεσημεριανό γεύμα κατευθείαν.
Σου ανέβαινε κ σένα γαστρικό υγρό ψηλά?
Αυτό μου δημιουργεί την αίσθηση ότι κάτι με πνίγει κ θέλω να βγει οπότε κ κάνω κ βήχα κ καθαρίζω το λαιμό μου.
Έλεος δλδ...

----------


## End_of_an_era

Λυπάμαι για την απώλεια και τα προβλήματά σου. Ναι ναι, όλα έχουν ένα υπόβαθρο.Το γνωρίζω, αλλά το να ξέρεις ότι μια κατάσταση είναι δύσκολη μέχρι να δεις κατάματα τι σε εχει φτάσει εδώ που είσαι έχουν μεγάλη διαφορά. Εγώ φέτος συνειδητοποίησα με ειλικρίνεια κάποια πράγματα. Με το στομάχι πια έχω θέμα που δεν είχα μικρή. Ενώ η γαστροσκόπηση δεν είχε δείξει κάτι, μου κάθονται πολλά φαγητά βαριά, χωνεύω δύσκολα αρκετές φορές, πολλά χάπια με πειράζουν στο στομάχι και παθαίνω κάποιες φορές, τώρα πιο αραιά αυτό που λες, να ανεβαίνει το φαγητό. Τότε θυμάμαι που ήταν το πικ και με είχε οδηγήσει να πάω για εξετάσεις ήταν που έβηχα, ξαφνικά ένιωθα κάτι στο στομάχι και μια αίσθηση αυγού στο στόμα και να ανεβαίνει η τροφή κάποιες φορές. Δεν θυμάμαι πολλές λεπτομέρειες γιατί πάνε χρόνια. Προσέχω πια τι τρώω και αν φάω κάτι που με φουσκώσει ταλαιπωρούμαι αρκετά.

----------


## Elena_38

Τελικά όταν είχε φτάσει στο πικ κ πήγες στο γιατρό έκανες τελικά θεραπεία με κάποιο φάρμακο για το στομάχι για να σου περάσει?

----------


## End_of_an_era

Από τη στιγμή που είχα πάει σε πνευμονολόγο και γαστρεντερολόγο που μου έκανε γαστροσκόπηση και δεν έδειξε κάτι, δεν πήρα κάποια συγκεκριμένη φαρμακευτική αγωγή. Βέβαια έχω την τύχη να είμαι σε μια οικογένεια που υπάρχουν κάποιες γνώσεις και αν εξηγήσω τι αισθάνομαι να μου προτείνουν τι να πάρω για να ηρεμήσουν τα συμπτώματα. Συνήθως όταν φτάνω στο αμήν προτιμώ τέτοιες λύσεις. Τώρα που μπορώ να δω το παρελθόν μου με πιο ουδέτερη μάτια, με το στομάχι είχα μια ευαισθησία, από τα 18+ σίγουρα. Πλέον έχω μια διετία που δεν τρώω αλάτι άμεσα τουλάχιστον, γιατί κάποιες τροφές περιέχουν αλάτι, προσπαθώ να αποφεύγω βαριά φαγητά. Από εκεί και πέρα ένα χάπι απλά θα καθησυχάσει τα οποία συμπτώματα. Αν όμως έχεις επί μονίμου βάσης το gag reflex χωρίς να εντοπίζεις το τι σου το προκαλεί, θα πρέπει να το εξετάσεις με γιατρό. Αυτές τις ημέρες που με έχει πιάσει έντονο άγχος επανήλθαν οι ναυτίες που με οδηγούν στο να μην θέλω να φάω και λίγο ο βήχας (όχι βέβαια στον βαθμό που το έχεις εσύ και το είχα κι εγώ), γνωρίζω όμως πως η αιτία είναι το άγχος.

----------


## Elena_38

Βήχα δεν έχω σχεδόν καθόλου.
Από τις πρώτες μέρες κιόλας μου είχε φύγει, μόνο το καθάρισμα του λαιμού ειχα κ έχω ακόμα.
Οι μόνες φορές που θα βηξω είναι αν αισθανθώ τη παλινδρόμηση κ έχω δύο ημέρες που πάλι με έχει πιάσει το στομάχι.
Πώς θα ηρεμήσουν τα συμπτώματα της ΓΟΠ δεν ξέρω....
Μπορεί να φάω κάτι που θα με πειράξει κ την πυροδοτω ξανά...
Γι'αυτό σε ρώτησα αν έκανες θεραπεία με κάποιο φάρμακο για το στομάχι.
Σε ευχαριστώ μικρή Angy....☺️

----------


## End_of_an_era

Γνωρίζω πως υπάρχουν φάρμακα για την ΓΟΠ, είτε φαρμακευτική αγωγή είτε φυτικό. Απλά με την γαστροσκόπηση μπορεί ο γαστρεντερολόγος να έχει μια καλύτερη άποψη. Σίγουρα θα πρέπει να κοιτάξεις την ποσότητα του φαγητού, την ποιότητα, τα συστατικά, τις ώρες που τα τρως και τι χρονικό διάστημα δίνεις στον οργανισμό σου να χωνέψει. Έχω ακούσει κάποιοι τρώνε μαστίχα για να το ηρεμεί.

----------


## Elena_38

> Γνωρίζω πως υπάρχουν φάρμακα για την ΓΟΠ, είτε φαρμακευτική αγωγή είτε φυτικό. Απλά με την γαστροσκόπηση μπορεί ο γαστρεντερολόγος να έχει μια καλύτερη άποψη. Σίγουρα θα πρέπει να κοιτάξεις την ποσότητα του φαγητού, την ποιότητα, τα συστατικά, τις ώρες που τα τρως και τι χρονικό διάστημα δίνεις στον οργανισμό σου να χωνέψει. Έχω ακούσει κάποιοι τρώνε μαστίχα για να το ηρεμεί.


Σε ευχαριστώ μικρή που μου απαντάς...
Πως είσαι σήμερα...?
Μπορούμε να μιλάμε εδώ απευθείας ο ένας στον άλλον? 
Μπορείς να μάθεις από κάπου?
αν ξέρεις κ κάποιον άλλον εδώ.

----------


## End_of_an_era

Περίεργη εβδομάδα, αλλά προχωράμε. Εσύ; Γνωρίζω πως μπορείς να στείλεις προσωπικό μήνυμα σε όποιο μέλος θες, δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να έχεις συμπληρώσει έναν αριθμό από posts για να έχεις αυτή τη δυνατότητα.

----------


## Elena_38

AggelikiAngy
Δύσκολη ε?
Το καλό είναι ότι σκέφτεσαι θετικά ότι προχωράς.
Εγώ μια από τα ίδια γιατί έκανα ατασθαλίες στο φαγητό κ πάλι χειροτέρευσα.
Καούρα κ μου ήρθε υγρό πάνω, το αισθάνθηκα μετά τα 5 κομμάτια πίτσα...

----------


## End_of_an_era

Σε καταλαβαίνω. Πια αν φάω φαγητό απέξω που τα φορτώνουν στο αλάτι (που δεν τρώω) και το μπαχαρικά, μετά είμαι να "πεθάνω" και χωρίς να φάω μεγάλη ποσότητα. Πια το αποφεύγω, ειδικά από την πρώτη καραντίνα τρώμε ό,τι φτιάχνουμε σπίτι κυρίως. Αλλά είναι αυτό που θες να αράξεις και να παραγγείλεις.

----------


## Antreas256

> Χαχαχα αλήθεια λες?
> Είχες άγχος σε αυτή την ηλικία όντως?
> Μια παρατήρηση θα μας σώσει κ εμας!
> Τώρα πόσο χρονών είσαι Ανδρέα?


Συγγνώμη που άργησα να απαντήσω..τωρα ειμαι 22

----------


## Elena_38

> Συγγνώμη που άργησα να απαντήσω..τωρα ειμαι 22


Τώρα το παθαίνεις αυτο?
Η έχεις άλλα θέματα?

----------


## Elena_38

AggelikiAngy Πώς είσαι?

----------


## End_of_an_era

Περίεργα είμαι. Έχω αρχίσει φαρμακευτική αγωγή εδώ και δύο εβδομάδες σχεδόν, ταλαιπωρούμαι από ιδεοληψίες και νιώθω σαν χόμπυ. Θα δείξει πως θα πάει. Εσύ όλα καλά; Ηρέμησε ο βήχας;

----------


## Elena_38

Καλησπέρα!
Αν θυμάσαι δεν είχα τόσο θέμα με βήχα τελικά αλλά με καθάρισμα λαιμού.
Αγανάκτησαν κ ξεκίνησα laprazol για το στομάχι κ κάπως έχει καλυτερεύσει.
Δεν ξέρω αν θα κάνω θεραπεία ενός μήνα η λίγων ημερών.
Θα δείξει.
Το στομάχι έχει καλυτερεύσει το καθάρισμα του λαιμού έχει ελαφρώς μειωθεί.
Όχι ότι δεν το κάνω.
Επίσης νοιωθω κάτι φορές κ αίσθηση ότι κατεβαίνει κάτι από τη μύτη πισω προς το λαιμό σαν οπισθορινικη καταρροή.
Τώρα η από την παλινδρόμηση είναι η ψυχοσωματικο.
Τι να πω πλέον κ εγώ...
Πηγες σε ψυχίατρο κ σου προτεινε αγωγή?
Η ξεκίνησες κάποια που εκανες παλαιότερα?

----------


## Elena_38

AggelikiAngy είσαι καλά ???
Χάθηκες...
Στείλε μου τα νέα σου...

----------


## End_of_an_era

> AggelikiAngy είσαι καλά ???
> Χάθηκες...
> Στείλε μου τα νέα σου...


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον σου. Δεν έμπαινα και γι'αυτό δεν απάντησα. Πήγα σε ψυχίατρο ύστερα από προτροπή της ψυχολόγου που κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία και ξεκίνησα φαρμακευτική αγωγή, τώρα κοντεύει μήνες. Συνειδητοποίησα μέσα από την ψυχοθεραπεία πως έχω πρόβλημα με τις ιδεοληψίες εδώ και χρόνια, συμπεριφορές που εγώ πριν τις εκλογίκευα και τις δικαιολογούσα. Προσπαθώ με όσα είπα και στην ψυχολόγο την τελευταία φορά να αντιμετωπίσω τις ιδεοληψίες που εντάσσονται στις ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικές συμπεριφορές. Κάποιες μέρες ένιωσα πολύ καλά, μετά λίγο έπεσα. Βασικά τα χάπια σε κάνουν να είσαι και κάπως πιο ουδέτερη. Αντιμετώπισα ένα πρόβλημα με τον ύπνο, ξυπνούσα αρκετά νωρίς το πρωί, με εξαντλούσε κλπ. Το παλεύω, ό,τι κι αν αυτό σημαίνει. Έχω ξαναρχίσει το περπάτημα μια ώρα την ημέρα όσο γίνεται μαζί με το σκυλί που με βοηθάει να ξεχνιέμαι από τις ιδεοληψίες, γιατί πολλές συνδέονταν και με φοβίες σε εξωτερικούς χώρους. Προσπαθώ όσο μπορώ σε μια περίεργη φάση.
Εσύ; Όλα καλά; Η οικογένειά σου;

----------


## Elena_38

Ανησύχησα που δεν είχες μπει γιατί ήξερα ότι είχες ξεκινήσει την αγωγή.
Χαίρομαι που είσαι καλά πιστεύω είσαι σε καλό δρόμο.
Η οικογένεια μου δόξα το θεό καλά είναι.
Εγώ δεν είμαι καλά.
Επανήλθε ο βήχας που μου προέρχεται από την αίσθηση του λαιμού σαν ενόχληση που έρχεται από τον οισοφάγο κ καυσο στο στομάχι.
Δεν μπορώ να φάω όπως πριν με πειράζουν τα μη σωστά φαγητά για το στομάχι.
Έκανα κ τεστ αίματος για ελικοβακτηριδιο κ βγήκε θετικό.
Βέβαια δεν ξέρω αν τα συμπτώματα που έχω είναι από ελικοβακτηριδιο γιατί είναι διαφοροποιημένα μερικά από τη παλινδρόμηση.
Μπορεί το ελικοβακτηριδιο να μην μου έκανε συμπτώματα ακόμα κ να είναι απλά τυχαίο εύρημα.
Αυτό δεν το ξέρω.
Η μπορεί κάποια συμπτώματα αν όχι όλα να είναι από αυτό όπως πχ ο καυσος στο στομάχι η η δυσπεψία.
Στο λαιμό αυτό που μου προκαλείται βήχας κ καθάρισμα λαιμού δεν ξέρω αν είναι από το βακτηρίδιο.
Χάλια!!!

----------


## End_of_an_era

Σου έδωσαν κάποια φαρμακευτική αγωγή; Θα κάνεις γαστροσκόπηση;
Κι εγώ πια είμαι ευαίσθητη σε φαγητά, δεν τρώω βαριά, μου παίρνει ώρα να χωνέψω κάποια κ.α.

----------


## Elena_38

Αγωγή κάνω ήδη 14 ημέρες με laprazol.
Απλά επειδή δεν είχα δει βελτίωση στα συμπτώματα,( καθάρισμα λαιμού κ βήχας) έτσι έκανα το τεστ αίματος αντισωμάτων ελικοβακτηριδιου.
Το έκανα σε παθολόγο, αμέσως με ένα απλό τσίμπημα κ βγαίνει σε δέκα λεπτά.
Για το συγκεκριμένο πρέπει να κάνω αγωγή με συνδυασμό δύο- τριών αντιβιωσεων κ το laprazol 7 ημέρες.
Αλλά μόλις μίλησα με γαστρεντερολογο κ μου είπε πως να την αφήσω στη παρούσα φαση τη θεραπεία είναι βαριά άλλωστε. Ο περισσότερος κόσμος έχει ελικοβακτηριδιο χωρίς συμπτώματα.
Κ εμένα λέει τα συμπτώματα δεν ειναι από το ελικοβακτηριδιο.

----------


## End_of_an_era

Ναι, κατάλαβα. Που το απέδωσε;

----------


## Elena_38

Μου είπε ότι είναι συμπτώματα παλινδρόμησης αλλά επειδή αυτο δεν μου έχει περάσει άμεσα η όλη η φάση με έχει στρεσαρει γι'αυτό κ επιμένει είναι σαν νεύρωση στομάχου.

----------


## End_of_an_era

Τι χρονικό περιθώριο σου έδωσε μέχρι να ξανασχεδιάσετε τι να κάνετε; Κάνεις ψυχοθεραπεία σε ψυχολόγο ή ψυχίατρο; Μήπως έχεις αγχώδη διαταραχή και μια αγωγή μπορούσε να βοηθήσει.

----------


## Elena_38

Κάνω συνεδρίες με ψυχολόγο.
Σίγουρα αυτό με έχει στρεσαρει.
Μια σύντομη θεραπεία πχ xanax για μια εβδομάδα λες να με χαλαρώσει κ να φύγουν τα συμπτώματα?
Δεν έχω πάρει ποτέ!

----------


## Mobid

Καλησπερα Ελενα , 

Ισως να κοιταξεις λιγο την διατροφη σου μην τρως τηγανιτα, περιορισε το αλκοολ τον καφε σιγουρα θα στα χει πει και ο 
γαστρεντερολογος . Παιρνω λαμπραζολ και εγω επειδη εχω συνχα παλινδρόμησης πρεπει να παιρνω 1-2 χαπια την εβδομαδα απο το 2018.
Αυτο που με βοηθησε αρκετα ειναι να δω ποιες τροφες μου καναν καουρες πχ κρασι , σοκολατα κτλπ....
Αμα αλλαξεις διατροφη και με την φαρμακευτικη αγωγη θα σου περασει ...

Αλλα πρεπει να δεις λιγο το κομματι τους ανχους διαβασα αρκετα μηνυματα σου και βλεπω οτι εισαι ιδαιτερα ανχωμενη , 
ο ψυχολογος σου τι λεει ?

----------


## Elena_38

Καλησπέρα κ σε σένα!
Φυσικά κ είμαι αγχωμένη κ σωστά το παρατήρησες.
Όταν έχεις για πρώτη φορά στη ζωή σου σύμπτωματα που δεν μπορείς αρχικά να τα αποδώσεις κάπου κ που δεν περνάνε εδώ κ ενάμισι μήνα πως να νοιώσεις ηρεμία?
Επίσης κ το laprazol που παίρνω άμεσα αποτελέσματα δεν βλέπω κ ίσως να οφείλεται στο ότι εχω αγχωθει με όλη τη φάση κ γίνεται φαύλος κύκλος όλο αυτό.
Δεν είμαι κ πολύ υπέρ των φαρμάκων γιατί βλέπω ότι φάρμακα όπως το laprazol έχουν αυξημένους κινδύνους για αλλά νοσήματα αλλά τι άλλο να κάνω.
Ο ψυχολόγος τι να πει.
Είμαι ακόμα στην αρχή των συνεδρίων.
Βέβαια από όσα λίγα έχω προλάβει να αναφέρω πιστεύει πως στρεσογόνα γεγονότα που βίωσα πριν την έναρξη των συμπτωμάτων συντέλεσαν στο να μου δημιουργηθούν αυτά.
Όπως λες διάβασες τα μηνύματα μου.
Έχεις κ εσύ πάνω κάτω ίδια συμπτώματα με μένα όσον αφορά το βήχα κ το λαιμό?
Γιατί εμένα αυτά είναι που με εκνευρίζουν περισσότερο.

----------


## Mobid

> Καλησπέρα κ σε σένα!
> Φυσικά κ είμαι αγχωμένη κ σωστά το παρατήρησες.
> Όταν έχεις για πρώτη φορά στη ζωή σου σύμπτωματα που δεν μπορείς αρχικά να τα αποδώσεις κάπου κ που δεν περνάνε εδώ κ ενάμισι μήνα πως να νοιώσεις ηρεμία?
> Επίσης κ το laprazol που παίρνω άμεσα αποτελέσματα δεν βλέπω κ ίσως να οφείλεται στο ότι εχω αγχωθει με όλη τη φάση κ γίνεται φαύλος κύκλος όλο αυτό.
> Δεν είμαι κ πολύ υπέρ των φαρμάκων γιατί βλέπω ότι φάρμακα όπως το laprazol έχουν αυξημένους κινδύνους για αλλά νοσήματα αλλά τι άλλο να κάνω.
> Ο ψυχολόγος τι να πει.
> Είμαι ακόμα στην αρχή των συνεδρίων.
> Βέβαια από όσα λίγα έχω προλάβει να αναφέρω πιστεύει πως στρεσογόνα γεγονότα που βίωσα πριν την έναρξη των συμπτωμάτων συντέλεσαν στο να μου δημιουργηθούν αυτά.
> Όπως λες διάβασες τα μηνύματα μου.
> ...


Οχι δεν εχω καθολου βηχα και λαιμο απλως εχω καουρες στο στηθος μου το παιρνω πλεον 2 χρονια το φαρμακο αυτο , εχω την εντυπωση πως δεν 
εχει τοσες παρενέργειες απο τι μου εχει πει ο γιατρος , μην διαβαζεις παρενέργειες στο ιτερνετ θα τρομοκρατηθεις χωρις λογο.
Η καθε περιπρωτση ειναι διαφορετικη υπαρχουν χιλιες δυο παθησεις που προκαλουν καουρες , ο καθε ανθρωπος αντιδραει διαφορετικα 
σε καθε θεραπεια . 
Θα σου ελεγα να χαλαρωσεις και να σταματησεις και να ψαχνεις στο ιτερνετ το καθε συπτωμα , προσπαθησε να ασχοληθεις με κατι αλλο που θα σε
κανει να ξεχασεις .

----------


## End_of_an_era

Ίσως θα έπρεπε να συζητήσεις με τον ψυχολόγο το μέγεθος που έχει καταλάβει αυτό που αισθάνεσαι σαν πρόβλημα και να δεις αν σε συμβουλέψει να πας σε ένα ψυχίατρο. Ένας καλός ψυχίατρος θα σου προτείνει την σωστή αγωγή και με επαφή μαζί του θα την ρυθμίσετε αν προκύψει κάτι ή θα βρείτε τι ταιριάζει σε εσένα. Δεν νομίζω πως ένα xanax απλά για μια εβδομάδα θα σου κάνει κάτι. Γιατί πες και μια εβδομάδα να είσαι καλά, θα πάρεις την επιβεβαίωση πως επιτέλους λύθηκε και αν μετά ξαναπροκύψει θα βρεθείς σε χειρότερη ψυχολογική κατάσταση. Ως άτομο που έχει πρόβλημα με το άγχος από μικρή, πάνω από δεκαετία, έχω να πω πως το άγχος μπορεί να σου πάρει τα πάντα, από την ησυχία σου, την όρεξη για φαγητό, την υγεία σου, τον ύπνο σου, την συγκέντρωση του μυαλού σου κ.α. Όλα όσα λαμβάνουμε δια του στόματος έχουν επικινδυνότητα, ακόμα και η τροφή. Μπορεί να φας κάτι και να εμφανίσεις αλλεργική αντίδραση και να πρέπει να πας σε κέντρο υγείας να σου δώσουν κορτιζόνη ή να φας κακό φαγητό και να ταλαιπωρηθείς με το έντερο μέχρι να το ξεπεράσει. Έτσι και τα χάπια. Μην το βλέπεις έτσι. Αν έχεις κάποιο θέμα υγείας που ανησυχείς μην επηρεαστεί συζήτησέ το και με τον ψυχίατρο και τον γιατρό σου. Δεν σου δίνουν μια αγωγή χωρίς να ξαναδούν σε ένα μήνα ή οπότε τον ενημερώσεις αν σου ταίριαξε ή σου δημιούργησε άλλες παρενέργειες. Σου έχω πει είχα αγχώδη βήχα σε μεγάλο βαθμό πριν χρόνια και από τον Σεπτέμβρη έχει επανέλθει σε πολύ μικρό βαθμό συγκριτικά με τότε, αλλά ξέρω πως είναι από το άγχος. Δεν αφήνω να το επεξεργαστώ περισσότερο και να πω να δες έκανες πισωγύρισμα, με το άγχος κατέστρεψες την υγεία σου και άλλα τόσα. Κατανοείς την ρίζα του προβλήματος, δέχεσαι πως όλοι οι άνθρωποι έχουν και από κάτι και προσπαθείς να ασχοληθεί το μυαλό σου με κάτι άλλο. Εκείνη την στιγμή που σε πιάνει αυτό και νιώθεις την απελπισία πως θα το έχεις μια ζωή και τέτοιες σκέψεις, πιστεύω πως πρέπει αυτόματα να κάνεις κάτι άλλο που θα σου αποσπάσει την προσοχή και να μην ανατροφοδοτείς τις αγχώδεις σκέψεις. Τους τελευταίους μήνες ναι βήχω, ναι σταμάτησε για ένα διάστημα και πάλι τις τελευταίες μέρες. Βέβαια επειδή δεν είναι σε τόσο μεγάλο βαθμό όπως παλιά τώρα δεν με αγχώνει ιδιαίτερα. Αν το είχα πάλι όπως παλιά και σαν εσένα σίγουρα θα υπήρχε μια πιθανότητα να με είχε πάρει πολύ από κάτω. Αλλά θεωρώ πως όλο αυτό έχει μια ρίζα σε σένα, συζητήστε τα περιστατικά που συνέβησαν πριν και για το άγχος σου. Μήπως να πας να κοιτάξεις και τον λαιμό σου;

----------


## Elena_38

AggelikiAngy μια χαρά τα λες, μόνο έτσι ίσως το ξεπεράσω πιο γρήγορα.
Αγνοώντας το.
Αλλά κ αυτό είναι δύσκολο.
Πρέπει να βρεθεί κάτι πιο σημαντικό να με απασχολεί.
Τώρα με τη καραντίνα όλο σπίτι το μόνο που κάνεις είναι να ανακυκλωνεις τα ίδια κ τα ίδια.
Του εχω δώσει πολύ σημασία.
Πήγα κ σε ωρυλα.
Δεν είχα κάτι σοβαρό.
Μια ήπια φαρυγγίτιδα προφανώς από τη παλινδρόμηση.

----------


## End_of_an_era

Κι εμένα το θέμα άγχους και απώλειας όρεξης με έχει τσακίσει αυτή την εβδομάδα ψυχολογικά και σωματικά. Πάλι με έπιασε να μην έχω διάθεση να φάω, νιώθω ένα αδικαιολόγητο άγχος χωρίς αιτία και μια τάση να κάνω εμετό, ίσως νιώθω πως έτσι θα βγάλω το άγχος και το βάρος που νιώθω. Δεν έχω φάει ένα φαι μέσα στην εβδομάδα και να το χαρώ. Ή θα μου κάτσει βαρύ χωρίς να είναι και θα πάρει ώρες να χωνέψω ή δεν θα νιώθω εντάξει. Σε καταλαβαίνω όταν λες πως σε κούρασε. Υπομονή.

----------


## Elena_38

AggelikiAngy η θεραπεία που κανείς δεν σε έχει βοηθήσει ακόμα να σου ανέβει η διάθεση???

----------


## End_of_an_era

Για λίγες μέρες ένιωθα αρκετά καλά, πολύ θετικά. Τώρα απλά νιώθω αδιάφορα, ούτε κρύο ούτε ζέστη, το ίδιο είχε γίνει και όταν έπαιρνα πριν χρόνια αντικαταθλιπτικά. Θα ξαναπάω γιατί μου είπε ένα μήνα μετά να τον επισκεπτώ να δούμε πως πήγε η αγωγή. Θα δω.

----------

